

Direction aware hover state in pure css - FWeinb
http://codepen.io/FWeinb/pen/GrpqB

======
FWeinb
Wrote about it: [http://blog.weinberg.me/2013/06/21/direction-aware-hover-
pur...](http://blog.weinberg.me/2013/06/21/direction-aware-hover-pure-css/)

------
JoeDoyle23
That's pretty cool! And smartly done!

------
addflip
Take that, JavaScript

------
TimPietrusky
Awesome!

------
FWeinb
Thanks!

